# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Mini-Pellia DSM

## uglyduckling

As inspired by this:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/g....25103/page-12
and this:
http://bouaqua.net/ho-thuy-sinh/huon...-ho-thuy-sinh/

May I ask if anyone succeeded in growing Mini-Pelia emersed in Singapore?
The hard thing to control is temperature, since DSM cannot use chiller, and Singapore temperature is around 30C which is too high for the moss  :Confused:

----------


## TheAquarist

Nope not high at all. I keep emersed moss in clear containers with some water so that the humidity would be very high, no problems unless there's no water and humidity. It'll brown out in 2 days

----------


## uglyduckling

I've done like you said, but my mini-Pellia now looks like they're all dead. dark green color, no sign of new buds.

https://flic.kr/p/ovRsbc

https://flic.kr/p/ocALzb

The set-up was kept for 3 days, misting 5 times everyday.

----------


## TheAquarist

Air tight container. If not humidity level is around the same as room. Transitioning also takes some time

----------


## qool

I have tried the DSM for mini pelia before. It was a partial success since out of many 6 rocks I tried in the end 4 of them grew quite well when immerse, as in most of the mini pelia made it . These were what I did:

1) Use lava rocks with alot of holes and very rough surface
2) Mini pelia cut it up with a scissors until is it very fine and manually rub the hole rock with the small chopped up pieces
3) Use a syringe gently drip water from top to down for each rock 3 times a day, place the rocks in a container and put it in a cool place.
4) After 1 week plus try a water test with syringe to see if they are sticking if not just let the process go on for another week.

----------


## uglyduckling

Thanks for your sharing!
Is there any requirement for lightning?
Unless, I'll put it in the bathroom where it's cool and high humidity  :Smile: )

----------


## qool

Lighting wise I did place it under my aquarium light for a few hours at night. My tank was empty of water so I just place the tube in. My main purpose was to see after 1 week whether did the pelia glue to the rock or not on its own. If you have a tight cover just spray water and seal it water lost should not be that much.

----------


## uglyduckling

Good news: after 1 week, the moss seems to attach on wood with some new light green buds  :Smile: 

Bad news: White mold is starting to grow on my driftwood. What should I do now? Should I remove them physically now? Or wait until the moss firmly attached then scrape them before put in the tank?

----------


## TheAquarist

Molds usually grow when theres nutrients on the wood, it goes away after awhile

----------


## TheAquarist

Wait. Mold during dsm is bad news. I had to remove the whole bunch of moss that was infected...pardon me if I'm wrong

----------


## uglyduckling

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406878032.486051.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1406878092.268381.jpg

The mold looks like above. Sorry for the poor resolution, photos taken by phone.

----------


## greenie

This one moss that seems to hate me  :Grin:  I had one bought from C328 attached to lava rock, so already established. 

Straight away put in my established high light planted tank. Seems ok and looks like growing although super slowly after 3 month. 

Then came my stupid mistake, a day before I left for 5 day overseas trip, decided to do a massive WC. Forget to switch on chiller after that. Came back the mini pellia already turned black. Started chiller and left the mini pellia to see if it turns. 

After a month still black + green spot algae growing. Confirmed dead, throw away. 

So, to hear mini pellia DSM. It is intriguing to me. Maybe mini pellia can survive varying conditions,though cooler temperature is what it prefers, and introduce gradually.

Might try again if I can find a healthy bunch. Might try DSM but float it in a plastic container in my chilled tank.

----------


## uglyduckling

The white fungus (mold) only appears on my driftwood, not on lava rock. I removed the infected wood species and used cotton buds to wipe out mold gently. Then place it outside plastic box and spray water more frequently, since high humidity and temp in the box is good condition for white mold to develop.

Hopefully the mold won't come back after the next few days.

----------


## markus92

hi bro any updates?

----------


## uglyduckling

My DSM totally failed. Then I turned back to classical method, fishline + moss + wood.
The white mold is actually not a big issue. I reallize that it slowly disappeared when the tank got mature enough (3 weeks), or maybe it is eaten by the algae eaters in my tank. Now only 1 piece of driftwood is affected by white mold, hopefully it'll get away soon!

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410757112.363152.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

> My DSM totally failed. Then I turned back to classical method, fishline + moss + wood.
> The white mold is actually not a big issue. I reallize that it slowly disappeared when the tank got mature enough (3 weeks), or maybe it is eaten by the algae eaters in my tank. Now only 1 piece of driftwood is affected by white mold, hopefully it'll get away soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea why it failed, cause I'm currently also trying to DSM mini pelia lol.

----------


## uglyduckling

Temperature should be the main reason. Mine is around 29-30 Celcius daily, which is a dead range for low-temp-moss like mini pelia. I divided my minipelia into 2 portions before trying. I kept the untouched portion submersed and it melted (without fan). So there is no way for the other finely chopped portion to recover!

Fan/chiller can not be used for DSM. So the only way to solve is 24h aircon  :Smile: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

I see, will keep that in mind haha.

----------

